# Feathers in the Pool



## 215004 (Apr 21, 2021)

Megora said:


> Because we are hitting 80+ degree temps, I set up a new pool for the guys.
> 
> One thing that made me smile especially - Glee remembered everything. I flipped the pool out on the deck and went down to turn the water on. Glee led the way and POINTED at the water faucet like he knew that was the water-maker.  The instantly I turned the faucet, Glee was flying up onto the deck. Of course he had to wait 45 minutes for the pool to fill LOL. But well worth the wait.
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Should add, can you tell Jovi is a wet dog in this picture?  

This is why I do not understand when people demand that show dogs be hosed down or dipped in a pool prior to entering the ring.


----------

